#   >  -
- .
         .         148      "- "

----------

14_2944216   ,     14_2944200

----------

> - .
>          .         148      "- "


 ,    ,     ,      226
        ,

----------


## Rat1972

,     ,    ,   : 


> ,      226

----------

14_3319282       
14_3319020

----------


## tat9718204

> * ,   * ,     ,      226
>         , **


     ,   .

----------

> ,   .


  ,      ,    ???

----------


## tat9718204

,         ,          148.     013-94,       ,     ..   .

----------

> ,     ..   .


       ...
        ,   ...


   .    ,   - ,   ,     .
     ,     ,     , ,  ,     .     , , ,      ,    .     ,    .

----------


## tat9718204

**,      .

----------


## tat9718204

,     .
    -  ,         226  310  ..

----------

14_3319020         
        ,      ...

----------

> .
>     -  ,         226  310  ..


 ,    
 - ( )           ....    
   2        ,   ...

----------


## Rat1972

> ,         ,     .


     , ,  ,         -   ...  :Wow:

----------


## tat9718204

*Rat1972*,         .




> ,    
>  - ( )           ....    
>    2        ,   ...


, .     .        ,   ,      226,        ,      "- ".
    ,   ,   , ..             ,  ,   ,      .       ,          .       310   .

----------

> ,          .       310   .


      , ...               226
   ,     .  " "     .

----------


## Rat1972

*tat9718204*, 



> : 1,245  Rat1972,         .


?

----------


## Rat1972

"              ,      ,     - ,          ."
    ,  -  ,  ,     -        .

----------


## tat9718204

> *tat9718204*, 
> 
> ?


     .

----------


## tat9718204

> ,  -  ,  ,     -        .


    ?   ?

        ,   ..     .   ,          .     ,        .       ...

  ,(     )                ,        .
          .

----------

> ,(     )                ,        .
>           .


,  .   ,   ,     ,       ,     .     ,     .   :Smilie: 
           2,     .

----------


## tat9718204

> ,  .   ,


     ,

----------

> ,


  ,  -   . ,      , 
   ,   2 ,             ,  ,       ,   ,    ,     .
       ""

----------


## Rat 1972

> ,(     )          .


 ,   ,  -     310    .

----------


## Rat 1972

,      , ,   ,     , -       14 3131000     ...

----------

> ,      , ,   ,     , -       14 3131000     ...


,   -   
   -   ,

----------

-           ,  -  .            ?     ,   ...   -     ,     ,  , , -...

----------

> ...


     ,

----------


## okst

-          226.      -  143319271.

----------


## Rat 1972

> ,


   ?     .

  "" () ,   ,      .
       :
"... 1.
          30 000 .            70 000 .          .
         :

┌───────────────────────────────────────────────────┬─────────────────
│                                 │            │          │, .│
├───────────────────────────────────────────────────┼─────────────────      1 106 01 310   │  1 302 19 730    30 000   │
│       1 106 01 310  1 302 09 730   70 000   │

          1 101 04 310  1 106 01 410  100 000  
│ (30 000 + 70 000) .            
"   :    ", N 11,  2008 .

      , , -   :
    :          -        ,          ,         .

:



 28  2008 . N 02-14-10/2183

        ,           ( 6         ,        24.08.2007 N 74), .
1. ,  -  ( - )      ,          225 ",    ".
2.     ,       - ,     226 " , ".   ,     (   ,               (, ,   ..)),     140101226 "   ".   ,     ,     ,      10.02.2006 N 25,   ,                 .



..
28.07.2008

,      , ...

----------

> ?     ..


,   ,   ,  -  ,    ,  ,   ,          226

----------

> ,      , ...


     ,       05.02.2010  -    ...        :Smilie:

----------


## Rat 1972

> ,       05.02.2010  -    ...


      .      ,     ,       -    -      ...

----------

> .      ,     ,       -    -      ...


    (    )    ,       :Smilie:  
    -   ...      ,  ...

----------


## okst

> (    )    ,       
>     -   ...      ,  ...


+1

----------


## tat9718204

23.07.2010  02-06-10/2715

----------


## Rat 1972

> 23.07.2010  02-06-10/2715


 .
  :
" ,          - ,  ,   ,           ."  ,   -   ,    . 
-   (  ) " - "    (  ),  .   -     , .
 , " " -  ...

----------

.   -    .  ,   , ,     . :
-      -  310?
-     -   ..    310 (    -    ...),  -  226?

----------


## tan223

> .   -    .  ,   , ,     . :
> -      -  310?
> -     -   ..    310 (    -    ...),  -  226?


     - ?     226
           -        226       
        -     310

----------

- ,.    226,      -  226,   - 310?

----------


## olanta18

> - ,.    226,      -  226,   - 310?


   ?

----------


## Rat1972

> ?


        ,   -   ...

----------


## mlusi

,     ,  - () .
    ,      26.12.1994 N 359 ( - ),      ,     (  )      ,         ,     .                  N 183 <4>   0 101 12 000 "  -   ".
--------------------------------
<4>     23.12.2010 N 183 "            ".

        -     ,                  :
- 0 101 24 000 "   -     ";
- 0 101 34 000 "   -    "      -    ( , ) (. 0306001)  . 9  N 183.

 .            ,    ()       ,     ()  (  ,      ,  ,       ) (. 23  N 157).

                ,    *14 3319000*.     01.01.2002 N 1 "   ,    "      ** .

----------

> ,     ,  - () .
>     ,      26.12.1994 N 359 ( - ),      ,     (  )      ,         ,     .                  N 183 <4>   0 101 12 000 "  -   ".
> --------------------------------
> <4>     23.12.2010 N 183 "            ".
> 
>         -     ,                  :
> - 0 101 24 000 "   -     ";
> - 0 101 34 000 "   -    "      -    ( , ) (. 0306001)  . 9  N 183.
> 
> ...


     18  2006 . N 697 
      ,              (      5   7  )    (      3   5  )       1  2007 .

----------


## Rat1972

**, 
     -  "        "     ,  ,  ,     .

----------

